# Help!



## Andrew198234 (Aug 5, 2017)

I am interested in moving to San Miguel de Allen i'm interested in finding out what type of jobs there are for Americans I thought about house stiting I am also interested in finding out how to go about finding room mates I do not know any one there I have home health experience as well as sales and retail and insurance and where to find other expats that can be my friends?


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Andrew198234 said:


> I am interested in moving to San Miguel de Allen i'm interested in finding out what type of jobs there are for Americans I thought about house stiting I am also interested in finding out how to go about finding room mates I do not know any one there I have home health experience as well as sales and retail and insurance and where to find other expats that can be my friends?


You need help all right!
In your case, your first step should be learning what the requirements are for living in Mexico. Try Google. Check it out at the Mexican Consulate nearest you.
Also check out the legalities of working in Mexico. Look at the current thread on here about working in Mexico.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You may come to Mexico as a tourist, but working is prohibited.
You may apply at the nearest Mexican Consulate in the USA, with all your ID, Passport, Bank statements, Birth certificate, etc., for a residence permit, either temporary or permanent. There will be income and financial resource requirements to be met, fees to be paid, and a completion process with immigration authorities, including proof of residence in Mexico. There are also time constraints for each step in the process.
If you will need to work, you will need the express permission of the immigration authorities and/or a visa which will permit work in your specific field. Have your transcripts/degrees translated and apostilled, if that is the case. Otherwise, you will need to be self sufficient while in Mexico, either by pension or online work which does not involve Mexico.


----------



## Andrew198234 (Aug 5, 2017)

lagoloo said:


> You need help all right!
> In your case, your first step should be learning what the requirements are for living in Mexico. Try Google. Check it out at the Mexican Consulate nearest you.
> Also check out the legalities of working in Mexico. Look at the current thread on here about working in Mexico.


My understanding is you can stay up to 180 days when it's worth visa across the border and re-enter after 72 hours so is it really necessary to apply for temporary residency? I have friends who live 3 1/2 hours south west of Sam Miguel and they said a lot of people were under the radar


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Andrew198234 said:


> My understanding is you can stay up to 180 days when it's worth visa across the border and re-enter after 72 hours so is it really necessary to apply for temporary residency? I have friends who live 3 1/2 hours south west of Sam Miguel and they said a lot of people were under the radar


This has been the case for a long time, but I wonder how long it will continue as everything becomes computerized? To put in in another way: I wouldn't plan my future, based on this situation continuing to work down the line.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Andrew198234 said:


> My understanding is you can stay up to 180 days when it's worth visa across the border and re-enter after 72 hours so is it really necessary to apply for temporary residency? I have friends who live 3 1/2 hours south west of Sam Miguel and they said a lot of people were under the radar


You probably can get away with this. Many do.

I see your bigger problem being your need to work. That will be a lot harder because you will have to work "under the radar". Just like in the US, most people working illegally make minimum wage. Do you know what minimum wage is in Mexico? It is less than $5 USD per 8 hour day. That's right - per day, not per hour. Can you live on $5 a day?


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

Welome, Andrew!

As an initial step to locate roommates or house shares, you should sign up for the SMA "Civil List" on yahoo groups. Rentals, roommates, housesitting, animals, household help, restaurants, and lots and lots of complaints and bickering from tiresome, privileged expats! But very useful if you are contemplating a move to SMA. 

https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/Civil_SMA/info

What kinds of work experience do you have? And is there any kind of work that you could do online?

Again, welcome to Expat Forum!

.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

A word to the wise - Please keep in mind that it is against forum rules to encourage illegal activities, which includes working without the proper authorization from the Mexican government.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> A word to the wise - Please keep in mind that it is against forum rules to encourage illegal activities, which includes working without the proper authorization from the Mexican government.


US retirees in Mexico face being thrown out | TRT World

"Mexico has topped the list of destinations for US expatriate retirees – and ironically – many of them are living in the country illegally. 

Thousands of Americans are heading south in search of a better quality of life and cheaper healthcare. 

These people are an essential part of the heartbeat of the Mexican community, such as those who live in San Miguel de Allende, a city located in the far eastern part of the state of Guanajuato in central Mexico."


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> A word to the wise - Please keep in mind that it is against forum rules to encourage illegal activities, which includes working without the proper authorization from the Mexican government.


I was actually trying to discourage him!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

circle110 said:


> I was actually trying to discourage him!


Actually, this thread could/should have been closed, but threads like yours are the reason I've kept it open!


----------



## Andrew198234 (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks for the feed back one more question I have read that to work there you need to get the proper docs from the goverment witch I plan to do however I was wondering how difficult this is I have read lots of places that they will not give you a work permit if you are applying for a job that will take away from a Mexican national and I also understand You need a company to sponsor you in order to get your work visa from the permit


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

1. Do you have a skill and qualifications that would not be held by a Mexican?
2. What degrees and certifications do you hold?
3. Can you qualify for a Residente Permanente Visa approval by a Mexican Consulate in the USA?
4. Have you read and understood post #3 in this thread?
5. Are you reasonably fluent in Spanish?


----------

